# ucla treatments for producers program



## Orionpulse (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi everyone! I was about to submit my application for UCLA but then I noticed something. When I checked the instruction page of last year's PDF file, I remember it saying the supplemental material should be double spaced. But this time I can't see anything about that. It just says 12 point font and 8,5 by 11 page size. Am I missing something somewhere or did they change it this year?

Also, Is it okay if we send more than two treatments?


----------

